# Failed to load e1000e - Problem mit der Netzwerkkarte

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

es kann gut sein, dass es zu diesem Problem schon längst irgendwo eine Lösung gibt, aber wenn ich danach suche, dann werden mir immer nur Treffer für "failed to load e1000" geliefert.

Bisher habe ich nur herausgefunden, dass es ganz am Angang einen Bug in e1000e gab, der soll aber angeblich gefixt sein. Ich wollte e1000e eigentlich automatisch beim Systemstart laden (Würde der NetworkManager das Modul automatisch nachladen, wenn ich mich über LAN verbinden will?), allerdings heißt es dann eben "failed to load e1000e".

Seltsamer Weise gibt mein Rechner ein paar Schritte danach ein "eth0: Broadcasting for a lease" von sich und wartet ewig auf ein timeout, bis er dann endlich weiter bootet.

Was kann ich denn da tun?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## 69719

```

lspci -n

```

und die Ausgabe von

```

dmesg

```

wären Interesannt.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Kann ich leider erst heute Nachmittag posten (hoffentlich), habe nämlich eben CONFIG_KERNEL_STATS gesetzt, um mit PowerTop mein System noch ein wenig zu optimieren, Kernel kompiliert, ins Boot-Verzeichnis kopiert und jetzt bootet er normal, bis er kdm starten soll, da kommt dann einfach ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit einem Cursor oben links in der Ecke, der nur kurz blinkt und dann einfriert, darum werde ich mich wohl leider zuerst kümmern müssen, sobald das gerichtet ist, kommen die Ausgaben.

Vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, die Oberfläche startet wieder, zu den Ausgaben, dass e1000e der richtige Treiber ist, weiß ich schon. Für meine Netzwerkkarte wird sowohl auf der Intel-Seite als auch in der Beschreibung zu der entsprechenden Kernel-Option auf e1000e verwiesen. Ich habe einen 82567LM Gigabit Ethernet-Controller.

dmesg liefert mir:

```
EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem sda4 with ordered data mode

Adding 2048276k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048276k

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input13

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode, which is deprecated. Please use API v2 instead.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Firmware has old API version. Expected v2, got v1. New firmware can be obtained from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:27:f5:13:a6

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:27:f5:13:a6

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:27:f5:13:a6 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Anfang weggekürzt, ich hoffe, es steht alles nötige drin,

vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Firmware has old API version. Expected v2, got v1. New firmware can be obtained from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org. 

 

Evtl. findest du da was?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Da hatte ich schon mal gekuckt, das schien mir aber nur etwas mit dem WLAN zu tun zu haben. Und das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Außerdem habe ich diese firmware über Portage bekommen, dürfte also von der Version her schon in Ordnung sein, hatte ich gedacht, ich kucks mir auf jeden Fall mal noch etwas genauer an, aber wenn's noch eine andere Idee gäbe, wäre sicher nicht schlecht.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## disi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779339-highlight-e1000.html

Dort hat Jemand mit der alten LiveCD Probleme. Welche Kernel Version benutzt du denn? Vielleicht koennte ein update des Kernels dein Problem loesen. Benutzt du genkernel oder baust du komplett selbst?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Zur Zeit benutze ich den 30er Kernel, dass es also an der Aktualität liegt, halte ich wohl eher für unwahrscheinlich. Der Kernel ist allerdings komplett selbst gebaut, dass damit etwas nicht stimmt ist dann wohl wahrscheinlicher.

Gerade eben habe ich mal testweise versucht, dass Modul von Hand zu laden. Dabei bekomme ich allerdings die Fehlermeldung

```
FATAL: Module e1000e not found
```

Irgendwie widerspricht das allerdings der Aussage von

```
cat .conf | grep CONFIG_E1000E
```

Dort erscheint nämlich ein "y".

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Gerade eben war ich dann doch etwas verwundert, als ich powerTop mal angeworfen habe und obwohl ich es nicht explizit im Kernel angegeben habe und es auch eigentlich in keinem runlevel habe, listet mir powerTop den Verbrauch von e1000 (ohne "e") auf. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt ;-)

----------

## 69719

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Zur Zeit benutze ich den 30er Kernel, dass es also an der Aktualität liegt, halte ich wohl eher für unwahrscheinlich. Der Kernel ist allerdings komplett selbst gebaut, dass damit etwas nicht stimmt ist dann wohl wahrscheinlicher.
> 
> Gerade eben habe ich mal testweise versucht, dass Modul von Hand zu laden. Dabei bekomme ich allerdings die Fehlermeldung
> 
> ```
> ...

 

y sagt dir, dass du den Treiber fest im Kernel und nicht als Modul eingebaut hast. Somit kannst du ihn folglich nicht mittels modprobe laden, da er immer geladen wird.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, danke, so beim drüber Nachdenken macht das schon Sinn ;-)

Kann sich das irgendwann automatisch umgestellt haben? Eigentlich hatte ich das nämlich als "m" angegeben?

Trotzdem irritierend, dass powerTop mir ein e1000 statt dessen anzeigt.

Vielleicht hat dazu noch jemand eine Idee.

Ansonsten schon mal wieder danke,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Erdie

Ich würde den Kernel neu bauen mit der M - Option. Daß sich da was von selbst verstelllt, ist IMHO undenkbar. Wenn Du das Modul gebaut hast, kannst du es nochmal versuchen zu laden und das Ergebnis auswerten.

-Erdie

----------

## 69719

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Ja, danke, so beim drüber Nachdenken macht das schon Sinn 
> 
> Kann sich das irgendwann automatisch umgestellt haben? Eigentlich hatte ich das nämlich als "m" angegeben?
> 
> Trotzdem irritierend, dass powerTop mir ein e1000 statt dessen anzeigt.
> ...

 

Das er e1000 anzeigt kommt eventuell daher, dass der e1000e aus dem e1000 heraus entstanden ist und auch noch teile vom e1000 verwendet.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass er wirklich nur e1000 anzeigt, aber e1000e benutzt,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

